# Cooling problems '70



## Quintus (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello guys,

I recently bought my ’70 GTO. It drives perfect, I love it! But if I drive it for 5 minutes, the light for the temperature usually comes on. One time I put the car in neutral let it run for 5 minutes and the light came on, but I touched my engine and it was still cold! Very strange…

I got an idea what it might be. My temperature sensor has 1 exit point and my plug has 3 points for entering is this normal? Or what could it else be?


















I hope you guys understand, and can help me!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have heat in the car with the heater? 
It may be the wrong sending unit for the car. If it's for a gauge and you have a light, it will light your dash before it should.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

With the spade twisted and the insulation broken around it, it may be grounding on it's own body. It needs to be replaced regardless. Get the correct unit and see what it does from there.


----------



## Quintus (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, thnx guys!
I will replace it.
But what would the correct unit look like? The 3 of 1 points?
Can anybody help me to get the correct # or place to buy it from?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Need to know if it has a temp light or gauge. It most likely came with a light, unless it was converted to a gauge. In that case, you need to determine if the conversion wiring is correct too. Sequences, sequences...


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

The temperature sensor on my 70 Lemans, with lights, not gauges, has three-prongs. It is the original and seems to function correctly.

Also, according to the Performance years catalog (page 75) the correct sensor for 64-69, w/o gauges, only has one-prong, while that for 70 is a three-prong sensor. 

Sounds like you may have the incorrect sensor for your year (assuming yours is also w/o gauges). Though someone may carry this, I don't know how readily available a new one is (does not appear to be in either Ames or Performance Years catalogs).


----------



## Quintus (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, well thanks.
I will look for a three-prong one.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

You might want to give Performance Years a call (1-800-542-7278).

While they say that 70 uses a three-prong unit, they list a two-prong unit (Part # GME45) that would seem to be applicable for 70-72? You might want to get clarification/verification ... and find out what the third prong is for. This might work for you.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

at least with 2 prongs you limit the ways to plug it in. with the current setup i guess you just pick your favorite color. :lol:


----------



## Quintus (Dec 3, 2009)

I finally got a 3-pong of Ebay and it worked fine


----------

